# Next challenge!



## Stitch147 (Sep 30, 2017)

Well another weekend and another walk.
Tomorrow I'll be taking part in the Diabetes UK Thames Bridges Challenge. 10 miles crossing bridges as we go. Weather isn't looking great though. Enjoyed taking part last year and looking forward to taking part again tomorrow.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 30, 2017)

No such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothing. Choose well and enjoy your walk.


----------



## Flower (Sep 30, 2017)

Go Stitch! Hope the walk goes well and you get another medal to add to your collection.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2017)

Good luck Stitch!  It will be breezy over those bridges!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 1, 2017)

And I'm done. 10 miles, 12 bridges in 3 hours. Will post up pics later.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 1, 2017)

Well done Stitch . Good on you !


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2017)

Well done Stitch!


----------



## grovesy (Oct 1, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 1, 2017)

Well done Stitch!


----------



## Robin (Oct 1, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## Ditto (Oct 1, 2017)

Fabulous, well done.


----------



## scousebird (Oct 1, 2017)

Go girl


----------



## Radders (Oct 1, 2017)

Sounds like a great walk, all those bridges. How are your feet?


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 2, 2017)

Radders said:


> Sounds like a great walk, all those bridges. How are your feet?


Feet are fine, legs ache a bit today. 4 challenges in 4 weeks totalling 35 miles aswell as my normal walking and a week walking round Disneyland has  definitely taken its toll!!!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 2, 2017)

Well well done Stitch147 I bet your feet are crying


----------

